# vogelschwarm/schwarm  in after effects



## 3ccd (28. Oktober 2008)

guten abend,

ich versuche grade in after effects eine art vogelschwarm zu animieren...

-der hintergrund bewegt sich nicht und ändert sich auch nicht perspektivisch.
-die vögel/punkte sollen durchs bild fliegen aber relativ weit am horizont.
-es sind keine details erkennbar.

ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen dass es in afx ein plugin für sowas gibt aber ich finde es leider auch per  nicht mehr..

...hat da jemand einen kleinen tipp wie man das unkompliziert und ohne riesen zeitaufwand lösen könnte? 

3ccd


----------



## chmee (28. Oktober 2008)

Mit Trapcode - http://www.gomediazine.com/tutorials/animating-birds-with-after-effects/
Mit CycoreFX geht es auch, habe gerade kein Beispiel gefunden.

Dann natürlich der Partikelgenerator von AE himself:
http://www.toolfarm.com/tutorials/bats1.html
http://prolost.blogspot.com/2006/01/mines-better-than-yours.html
http://www.cgsutra.com/adobe_after_effects_tutorials/a0011_insect_swarm/insect_swarm.php

mfg chmee


----------



## 3ccd (28. Oktober 2008)

ja, trapcode war ich schon dabei rumzuprobieren... 
es wird...

berlin bei potsdam is auch echt geil 

DANKE!


----------

